

Ask HN: How do I put a div box around my cursor on click - like FB tagging? - marcamillion

I am trying re-create the facebook tagging functionality, where you click on an image and the part of the image you click on displays an empty box (or a square).&#60;p&#62;Using jQuery, how do I make the box appear around my cursor on the click?
======
jamesbritt
Better suited for Stack Overflow or some such place.

~~~
marcamillion
You are right. I posted a question and got three replies. Thnx for the gentle
reminder :)

